# Turmberg Montag ~ 18:45



## muhulu (19. September 2002)

Moin!

Hat noch irgendwer Böcke auf Turmberg? Werd mit nem Kumpel hingehen, wenn wir beide mit der Werkstoffkunde-Prüfung fertig sind. Wird wohl so gegen 18 Uhr sein. Turmberg dann zwischen 18:30 und 19:00, hängt vom Laberfaktor der Prüfung ab.

Gruß,
 Jonas


----------



## muhulu (19. September 2002)

Also Montag 23.9. mein ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (19. September 2002)

da isch ja fascht schon duschda!


----------



## fez (19. September 2002)

mal versuchen

Wo wollt ihr euch treffen - Turm oder Spielplatz ?

Gruss Frank


----------



## crossie (19. September 2002)

mmhmmmm.....

18:45 is a bisserl spät. passt mir aber eigentlich bis auf die dämmerungsverhältnisse gut da ich noch alte leute umfahren (führerschein, anm. d. autors) habe...

ich werd ma schaun.

greetz
croissant


----------



## fez (19. September 2002)

zwecks der Uhrzeit und den Lichtverhältnissen - wir haben doch noch keinen Winter !


----------



## muhulu (19. September 2002)

eben.. und wenn's schifft, auch egal...  hauptsache endlich mal turmberg ausprobiert.

gruß,
 jonas


----------



## crossie (19. September 2002)

...mal ein appell an die KA-fraktion im forum....

habt ihr zeit und lust nächstes woende (entweder SA oder SO) am just-4-fun-dh-"race" vom alten schloss in die innenstadt in baden-baden mitzufahrn?
ist in diesem sinne kein race, wir wollten nur einfach mal als "horde" nach baden-baden einfallen...hehe

bisher sind wir 4 leute, werde den freddy aus bühl noch fragen... wär super wenn wir 10 zusammenbekommen.... 

greetz
croissant


----------



## muhulu (19. September 2002)

bin dabei!


----------



## muhulu (19. September 2002)

äh, fällt mir gerade noch ein. wenn mein kumpel bis SA noch neue laufräder kriegt, frag ich den auch mal, der is garantiert auch dabei


----------



## liebesspieler (20. September 2002)

wie soll das genau ausehen und von statten gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (22. September 2002)

Klappt das ? Wo treffen wir uns ?

Ich habe heute übrigens Tarnaels Fuchsbautrail noch um zwei Drops erweitert - die muss ich morgen allerdings noch vernünftig befestigen....

Also ran an den Speck !!

Frank


----------



## muhulu (22. September 2002)

also von meiner seite aus klappt's  muss nur noch gucken, wo ich wechselklamotten unterbring :-> denn so wie das gerade schifft... ich würd sagen, wir treffen uns um halb 7 rum an der haltestelle von der 2. keine ahnung wie die strasse heisst. endhaltestelle halt 

gruß,
jonas


----------



## fez (22. September 2002)

Halb sieben, Endhaltestelle Durlach

Gruss Frank


----------



## muhulu (22. September 2002)

Kann sein, dass es 2 oder 3 Minuten später wird, weil halt bis um 6 oder viertel nach 6 noch prüfung ist.  wir machen so schnell, wie sich's einrichten lässt 

gruß,
 jonas


----------



## fez (23. September 2002)

Ich weiss ja nicht ob sich das lohnt - heute Abend zu fahren. Falls Du diese Nachricht noch liest Jonas, gib mir Antwort. Ansonsten bin ich am Treffpunkt.

Gruss Frank


----------



## muhulu (23. September 2002)

hm. schifft wie sau. ich nehm mal das fahrrad mit. aber vielleicht lassen wir's echt besser ausfallen und fahren, wenn's etwas trockener ist. Ich meld mich nachher nochmal, wenn ich beim kumpel bin, der auch biken gehen wollte. der wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht so die böcke haben. 

gruß,
 jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (23. September 2002)

versteh mich nicht falsch - ich gehe gerne mit und zeige mein Hausgebiet. Allerdings darf man bei diesen Verhältnissen bikemässig nicht allzuviel erwarten, wird halt ziemlich rutschig sein....

Aber wenigstens fällt man dafür weich....

Gruss Frank


----------



## muhulu (23. September 2002)

hoi!
also ok, blasen wir's ab. ist wohl echt besser, wenn wir mal bei trockenem wetter gehen.

gruß,
 jonas


----------



## crossie (23. September 2002)

???????????
wie jetzt ABBLASEN???

was soll das denn bei dem wetter is doch am schönsten 
nee scherz. bin auch für n anderes mal.


seid ihr dabei am wochenende??? baden-baden altes-schloss-just-for-fun-downhill-race??

wir hatten mal so freitag abend geplant...aber sagt wenn das euch nicht passt .... wir finden bestimmt eine lösung.

greetz
ein nasses croissant


----------



## fez (23. September 2002)

Jetzt hats aufgehört zu regnen und sieht garnicht so schlecht aus. Hätten wirs doch nicht abblasen sollen ? Na ja, der Jörg ist jetzt wohl sicher nicht mehr zu erreichen. Falls jemand aus Karlsruhe das liesst (vielleicht Tarnael9 : ich bin trotzdem mal um halb sieben an der Endhalte. Ich hab nen Akkuschrauber und Schaufel dabei, ein bissl Arbeitseinsatz zeigen...

Gruss Frank

PS : Croissant, alter Tollschocker, vergiss übers Posen vor Baden-Badens Schönen (just-for- fun-und-so...) nicht mal auf den Dämpfer zu kucken und mir die Härte mitzuteilen !

Viele Grüsse Frank


----------



## crossie (23. September 2002)

äääähm....

frank? ich hab dir schon lang ne PM geschickt 

augen auf im webverkehr....

greetz


----------



## liebesspieler (23. September 2002)

der ********r vom radladen hat mein bike immernoch net fertig, ich werd verrückt, 6 wochen *durchdreh* alles muss man selber machen    

aber wenn ihr euch auf ne uhrzeit einigt komm ich mal vorbei *grunz*


----------



## fez (23. September 2002)

18.30


----------



## fez (23. September 2002)

also nix mit Endhalte


----------



## muhulu (23. September 2002)

äh ******** jetzt bin ich schon wieder zu hause... aber freitag bin ich dabei... vorausgesetzt ich krieg mein rad bis dahin wieder


----------



## fez (23. September 2002)

Nee, seid froh dass ihr nicht gekommen seid - nass, dunkel und tiierisch glitschig. Biken kann man bei diesen Verhältnissen dort oben im Urwald echt vergessen. Ich habe mit Akkuschrauber und Säge ein wenig präpariert und die Drops angefangen zu befestigen - da muss aber noch einiges passieren, sind immer noch ziemlich wackelig. Ich denke die Drops werden aber ganz hübsch.

Habt ihr übrigens eine gute Idee was man auf ein Brett machen könnte um es rutschfest und auch bei Nässe befahrbar zu machen ?

Habe mich dann noch tierisch erschrocken - ich war ganz ins werkeln vertieft als auf einmal als Tarnael aus dem Tann aufgetaucht ist.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (23. September 2002)

hat da wer angst vorm förster? 


sorry nochmal 
aber feine sache was da entsteht


----------



## muhulu (23. September 2002)

zu den brettern... wie wär's, da irgendwelche alten fussabtreter aus bast draufzunageln? die dürften einigermassen grip haben, wenn's nass ist.


----------



## muhulu (23. September 2002)

.. oder nägel


----------



## liebesspieler (23. September 2002)

mh ja bei nässe sicherlich isses gut, aber wenn dann mal schlamm und so weiter draufkommt wird es auch rutschig
ich bin weiterhin für drahtrollen


----------



## crossie (24. September 2002)

hmm drahtrollen is gut. aber nich soo toll für die reifen. oder?
ich bin für sandpapier, (grobes)...das geht bei ässe sehr gut, hatten wir mal an ner rampe...und die war auch noch bei schlechtem wetter zu befahren.

greetz
croissant


----------



## fez (24. September 2002)

hatte ich mir auch überlegt - ich komme günstig bzw. kostenlos an abgeschliffene Bänder von Bodenschleifmaschinen

Gruss Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. September 2002)

so,

ersteinmal hallo,
ich hab es also geschafft und mich vom guten wetter, surfen und partymachen losgerissen. jetzt bin ich also wieder voll einsatzfähig was das biken hier angeht. allerdings habt ihr ja nen echt übles wetter hier, echt schweinekalt und dann auch noch regen;-)
wie es mit nächstem wochenende aussieht weiß ich noch nicht, da ich evtl arbeiten muß, aber ansonsten kann ich mir schonmal die eine oder andere stunde frei nehmen diese woche

gruß Jörg


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. September 2002)

@croissant: was ist mit den fotos von der 7hills und street-session? sind die irgendwo online? oder taugen die nix;-)


----------



## fez (25. September 2002)

sandige Dachpappenrolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (25. September 2002)

okay, wann gehen wir bauuen?


----------



## fez (25. September 2002)

Evtl. könnte ich morgen abend, ist aber noch nicht sicher. 
Ich halte dich auf dem laufenden.

Gruss Frank


----------



## liebesspieler (25. September 2002)

heute kann ich endlich das f7 abholen *sabber* fox fox fox


----------



## crossie (25. September 2002)

freitag und dem 1. baden-badener-altem-schloss-downhill-just-for-fun-race.....

treffpunkt ist 1730 am INFOSCORE


----------



## crossie (25. September 2002)

so ein mist...war nochnicht fertig mit tippen...

ähm. also. 1730 am infoscore. wer nich weiss wo es is...

1630 am hauptbahnhof.

dann fahren wir noch n bisserl vorher rum.

bisher dabei: 

dominik (baden-baden)
patrick (baden-baden-sandweier)
vielleicht noch 1-2 freunde von patrick
fredbert (bühl)
alex (bühl)
ich (baden-baden-oos)

und jetzt? der fez kann ja nich der is ja wech....sauerei....
wer noch???????? meldet euch maaaaaa


greetz
croissant


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. September 2002)

na wenn das mal net locker aussieht;-) ich will alle fotos haben;-)


wegen freitag: ich bin evtl dabei. der plan war einfach ein kleines city-downhill-race just for fun oder wie war das nochmal? hab letzte woche alle meine intakten gehirnzellen dem alkohol geopfert;-))

@fez: wo treibst dich denn am freitag wieder rum?;-)


gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (25. September 2002)

mh wie soll der city downhill denn aussehen?


ich könnt freitag auf aufm turmberg 


btw ich fell in love with my "new bike": ich hab ne RLC statt ner R bekommen, den 2003er Vanilla RC statt dem 2002er und das ohne preisaufschlag, ich LIEBE es stammkunde  zu sein


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. September 2002)

@tarnael

wir könnten doch gemeinsam nach baden-baden fahren, oder? mit etwas geschick und gutem willen kriegen wir schon zwei bikes in meine karre;-)

wie siehts aus? bist dabei?


----------



## liebesspieler (25. September 2002)

grundsätzlich sag ich da natürlich nicht nein, danke übrigens für das angebot!
allerdings will ich erstmal wissen wie ihr euch den city downhill vorstellt 

und sind die jungs da arg gut die da mitfahren? *bibber* nicht das wir da ankommen und da steht einer mit nem zwosh neben einem mit rm9 oder so


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. September 2002)

ach was, das glaub ich net;-)

der croissant hat doch auch kein fully, also mach dir da mal net ins hemd, du hast ja jetzt den traum schlechthin;-)

desweiteren soll das ja nen fun-race-sein, also illegal und daher glaub ich net, daß die leut es sich da so richtig krass geben und zweitens machts dann ja auch kein spaß mehr, wenn man mit nem hardtail gegen fully-behaftete leute auf zeit nen dh-rennen fahren soll;-) 

geb dir nen ruck, man is nur einmal jung;-)

gruß Jörg


----------



## crossie (25. September 2002)

aaaalsoooo....

ähm. um da mal was klarzustellen.
das is kein richtiges race, eher ein im-rudel-vom-alten-schloss-runterheizen....

und die leuts die da mitfahrn haben auch alle otto-normal-bikes, also macht euch nich ins hemd...hehe

und nich auf zeit....

ach ja, das fängt am alten schloss an, is so n kleines stück downhill, dann singletrail bis in die city runter, dann unten in der stadt eben noch n bisserl rumspringen. mehr is das nich. einfach das bedürfnis im "rudel" zu fahren 

also gebt euch nen ruck!!!

greetz
croissant

p.s.: 1630 hauptbahnhof, klappt das?


----------



## crossie (25. September 2002)

...nämlich ich


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. September 2002)

ich habs ja netmal probiert, ok, ich wollt auch net allzu viel riskieren, da ich ja in urlaub fliegen wollte, und nen bruch kommt da halt schlecht, aber ich hätts wohl trotzdem auch net gemacht;-)

soviel zum thema schisser;-)

das mit 16.30 geht klar, aber sag mir eins, wo kann man da kostenlos parken??? das is enorm wichtig, denn auf strafzettel hab ich wenig bock;-)


----------



## crossie (25. September 2002)

....bei mir vorm haus.
is ca. 5-7 min weg vom HBF....

freut mich das du (ihr?) mitfahrt!!

greetz
croissant


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. September 2002)

5-7 min

mit dem auto oder mit dem rad oder zu fuß ?


----------



## crossie (25. September 2002)

mit auto vielleicht 2 mins.... ich meinte die kombination auto-fährt-radl hinterher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (25. September 2002)

jo, wenn wir vorher da sein sollten, dann können wir ja auch auf eigene faust was suchen, sollte ja net so das prob darstellen

meine icq-nr: 82990674

oder du schreibst mir ne persönliche message mit deiner tel-nr, falls wir uns verpassen sollten;-)


----------



## fez (25. September 2002)

Wo ich mich am Freitag rumtreibe . Auf der Arbeit, eure Rente/Bafög/Krankenkasse finanzieren ! Faules Gesocks ihr  !

Hi Tarnael : Donnerstag Abend kann ich dir nicht zusagen - vielleicht klappts vielleicht nicht, ich muss da flexibel sein. Aber das bisschen Pappe aufnageln und zwei lange Schrauben in die erste Brettergeschichte bauen um sie seitlich zu stabilisieren - das bekomme ich auch noch selbst hin. Bin ja mal gespannt auf Dein Bike. Was ne Luxusfederung, klasse !

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spass in Baden-Baden beim posen vorm MCDonalds . Hehehe.

Gruss Frank


----------



## crossie (25. September 2002)

> Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spass in Baden-Baden beim posen vorm MCDonalds



sauerei.....


----------



## fez (8. Dezember 2002)

biken ohne Sattelstütze (und notwendigerweise auch ohne Sattel...). 

Vorteile:
- maximale Erschöpfungs-Ausbeute auch auf der kleinen Feierabend-Runde
- Bewegungsfreiheit noch und nöcher

Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass man den (sowieso unnützen) Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner - sofern man diesen noch benötigen sollte - am besten zu Hause lässt...

Hier zum Ersten der Mogli-Hupfer (im Sommer findet sich hier ein Urwald incl. Schnakenbrut sondersgleichen)


----------



## fez (8. Dezember 2002)

der Kalle-Wirsch-Hupfer (ungleich niedriger und harmloser als sein grosser Bruder bei den 7 Hügeln, der King-Drop)


----------

